# Nintendo will license their characters for more than games



## mrtofu (Jan 30, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Gritty Captain N reboot or bust.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 30, 2014)

I hope we see some awesome anime or cartoon Nintendo properties. As Gahars said, an updated darker Captain N reboot would be awesome!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 30, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> They've worked with anime before, and it was wonderful.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 30, 2014)

A whole KI anime ftw!


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 30, 2014)

I would like to see a he man sings styled zelda anime.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Super Mario SUPER Cereal!? 

Mari-O's??


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 30, 2014)

Joe88 said:


>


well excuuuuuuse me if you don't like it


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 30, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Super Mario SUPER Cereal!?
> 
> Mari-O's??


it was already done in the 80's and failed


but if want to eat stuff related to mario http://www.campbellsoup.com/Products/Condensed/All/121445


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking?? (Probably not ... most of you weren't born yet.)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 30, 2014)

will they finally make the sequel?!!!!!


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 30, 2014)

They won't license porn movies... I hope. I wonder how much business they could do if they did do this... 


Bladexdsl said:


> will they finally make the sequel?!!!!!
> *snip*


 
If they do, then it better be actually related to the game series. Dinohattan...


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 30, 2014)

Official Nintendo Hentai confirmed?
...also Nintendo licensed, designer drugs?
Blue(Blueberry), Red(Cherry or Strawberry), and Green(Watermelon) Potion Energy Drinks?
Super-Mushroom breath mints? (Yuck!)
Officially Licensed Master Sword Replica (Please?)
Iwatta, and Myamoto Bobble-Heads?
Nintendo Trading Cards (If they did that, they would have gone back to their true roots!)
The (rather potentially stupid) possibilities are endless!


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

DJ91990 said:


> Official Nintendo Hentai confirmed?
> ...also Nintendo licensed, designer drugs?
> Blue(Blueberry), Red(Cherry or Strawberry), and Green(Watermelon) Potion Energy Drinks?
> Super-Mushroom breath mints? (Yuck!)
> ...


http://kotaku.com/people-are-getting-high-on-an-actual-drug-called-nint-1507722888
close enough


----------



## Qtis (Jan 30, 2014)

Just wondering, how does this differ from the likes of Rovio? I remember them being hated for doing pretty much the same as Nintendo now..


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> will they finally make the sequel?!!!!!


 
http://smbthecomic.com/


Technically it's canon to the film because the writers worked with one of the film's writers. It's only just starting out but there's going to be one page a week approx.

Personally, I'd love to see a CG Mario film. A 90-minute Super Mario Galaxy cutscene would be epic. With real voice acting, of course.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 30, 2014)

"Hanafuda, post: 4903951, member: 32184"]Are you thinking what I'm thinking?? (Probably not ... most of you weren't born yet.)




yeah just when you think nintenDOH cant make any worse decisions and drive this once great company into the ground

i think we all know how this all ends......





personally i think they should go the disney route NINTENDO THEME PARKS, think of it, how awesome would that be
their characters are now more recognizable than disney characters a disney world quality theme park or parks with game theme areas/lands
convention centers to showcase high tech future consoles or prototype consumer testing/research area open to the public , VR attractions based on the most popular franchises , a poke battle interactive game/ride/arena attraction ,
think of the awesome concessions they could have like something served out of collectible 1 up mushroom shaped plastic container containers that play the 1up sound when you eat or drink out of it or red mushroom that plays the get big sound

they could have the mario peach castle or yrule zelda castle in one park or 2 parks with one in each like disney has the cinderella castle

a haunted mansion - haunted boo house

a mario waterpark area with waterslides that look like those famous green pipes
mario kart go karts ,for real
endless possibilities[/quote][/quote]


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 30, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> They won't license porn movies... I hope. I wonder how much business they could do if they did do this...


You don't think they want to put out another sequel to Super Hornio Bros?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 30, 2014)

mariofanatic64 said:


> http://smbthecomic.com/
> 
> 
> Technically it's canon to the film because the writers worked with one of the film's writers. It's only just starting out but there's going to be one page a week approx.
> .


----------



## Wisenheimer (Jan 30, 2014)

They were going to authorize a _Metroid_ movie, but after the disaster with the _Mario Brothers_ movie, they wanted artistic control and needed to flesh out Samus's character before they could really work with a studio.

Unfortunately, their attempt to do so, _Other M_, was not very well received so I suspect that idea is delayed indefinitely for the time being.  

I think Zelda or Metroid could make a great movie, but Nintendo has to be very careful.  _Other M_ showed that they might actually need to get some good writers to develop Samus in future story-driven games and a potential big screen production.


----------



## zeello (Jan 30, 2014)

Another Super Mario Bros movie confirmed!

Man, who knew Nintendo losing ground could be so exciting! Anything is possible now!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 30, 2014)

Nintendo is really trying hard to make up for the fact that they expect their systems to perform ridiculously far below expectations. This will either be the greatest showing of selling out in quite some time, or perhaps something good will actually come of this, even if the past has shown it to be a little tricky to get right for Nintendo characters.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 30, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> You don't think they want to put out another sequel to Super Hornio Bros?


i MUST find this NOA


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)

Nintendo will license their characters to Disney and/or Warner Studios to make a real life Nintendoland.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back when they were dominating the market, they were doing stuff like this. Considering how loaded they are right now, I could see this only being positive.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 30, 2014)

dont expect more than some 5 minute shorts. seriously. I'm getting more of a wind waker hd comical shorts vibe from this.


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Sonic will be more interesting in a movie than Mario



Something like this could be awesome... Mario don't has the power to have me settled in a 90 minutes film.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 30, 2014)

Just please don't brink Link back as a horny teenager again.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 30, 2014)

I wonder what's for Palutena's Revolting Dinner.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 30, 2014)

Wisenheimer said:


> They were going to authorize a _Metroid_ movie, but after the disaster with the _Mario Brothers_ movie, they wanted artistic control and needed to flesh out Samus's character before they could really work with a studio.
> 
> Unfortunately, their attempt to do so, _Other M_, was not very well received so I suspect that idea is delayed indefinitely for the time being.
> 
> I think Zelda or Metroid could make a great movie, but Nintendo has to be very careful. _Other M_ showed that they might actually need to get some good writers to develop Samus in future story-driven games and a potential big screen production.


 
Max Payne is like a movie made game, and we all know how the movie turned out.

To say truth based on all the game to movie conversions to date I don't think a movie based on a game can work that well, the only good one I've seen is Advent Children and only because wasn't the main story made game, is a side story made specifically for the movie.
If they do a story for the movie, could work. if they try to adapt the game story to the movie I expect failure.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 30, 2014)

there is a wide range of business that Nintendo can take part.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/05/3ds_patent_covers_vibrating_stylus_new_kinds_of_control


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Nintendo is really trying hard to make up for the fact that they expect their systems to perform ridiculously far below expectations. This will either be the greatest showing of selling out in quite some time, or perhaps something good will actually come of this, even if the past has shown it to be a little tricky to get right for Nintendo characters.


If they expect them to sell below expectations, wouldn't the expectations be lower in the first place?


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Jan 30, 2014)

Donkey kong's DONKEY PUNCH now in Watermelon


----------



## stephaniie (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah.. nintendo is great at animes turning their biggest adventures into childish cartoons with historys worst voice acting. And i mean Video Games Moviea are so successful.. look at Doom, Street Fighter, Resident Evil qnd the _16_ Pokemon Titles, i mean, uh? 16.. and there is 38 movies based of video games in total. 

Going by movie rating..44% did Final Fantasy get by Rotten Tomatoes, rest got lower score.. most around 5%-15% . Meaning there isnt asibgle GOOD video game adaptation ever done!



Wisenheimer said:


> They were going to authorize a _Metroid_ movie, but after the disaster with the _Mario Brothers_ movie, they wanted artistic control and needed to flesh out Samus's character before they could really work with a studio.
> 
> Unfortunately, their attempt to do so, _Other M_, was not very well received so I suspect that idea is delayed indefinitely for the time being.
> 
> I think Zelda or Metroid could make a great movie, but Nintendo has to be very careful.  _Other M_ showed that they might actually need to get some good writers to develop Samus in future story-driven games and a potential big screen production.


get Peter Jackson!


----------



## chop (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope this mean that the proposed Zelda Lego finally gets off the ground

http://lego.cuusoo.com/ideas/view/32525


----------



## Arras (Jan 30, 2014)

stephaniie said:


> yeah.. nintendo is great at animes turning their biggest adventures into childish cartoons with historys worst voice acting. And i mean Video Games Moviea are so successful.. look at Doom, Street Fighter, Resident Evil qnd the _16_ Pokemon Titles, i mean, uh? 16.. and there is 38 movies based of video games in total.
> 
> Going by movie rating..44% did Final Fantasy get by Rotten Tomatoes, rest got lower score.. most around 5%-15% . Meaning there isnt asibgle GOOD video game adaptation ever done!


http://www.metacritic.com/movie/mortal-kombat actually got okay reviews for some reason. And the Lego movie that is clearly based off the Lego games is looking pretty good at the moment as well (although it won't be out yet for another week or so?)


----------



## stephaniie (Jan 30, 2014)

Arras said:


> http://www.metacritic.com/movie/mortal-kombat actually got okay reviews for some reason. And the Lego movie that is clearly based off the Lego games is looking pretty good at the moment as well (although it won't be out yet for another week or so?)


on rotten tomatoes it got 33% . Not that good .


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 30, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> You don't think they want to put out another sequel to Super Hornio Bros?


 
Maybe if they got drunk enough, they would. There are other ways they can assert their company's adult image, and this might not be needed. But maybe when they start advertising for the new Mario game, they can model the campaign after this.


----------



## stephaniie (Jan 30, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Maybe if they got drunk enough, they would. There are other ways they can assert their company's adult image, and this might not be needed. But maybe when they start advertising for the new Mario game, they can model the campaign after this.


with Ron Jeremy again? o.o


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2014)

> Iwata shared: "We aim to make increase consumer exposure to Nintendo characters by making them appear in places other than video game platforms."


Wait wait wait...wut? Nintendo, in case you weren't aware, like 99% of your fucking characters are known by millions, if not billions, of people. Like, you could go up to some random guy in the street and say "Mario" and chances are he'd know what you're talking about.


----------



## Clarky (Jan 30, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wait wait wait...wut? Nintendo, in case you weren't aware, like 99% of your fucking characters are known by millions, if not billions, of people. Like, you could go up to some random guy in the street and say "Mario" and chances are he'd know what you're talking about.


 
I'm gonna go off the deep end here and assume he is talking about your Metroid's and Pikmin's etc, the less popular IP's


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2014)

clarky said:


> I'm gonna go off the deep end here and assume he is talking about your Metroid's and Pikmin's etc, the less popular IP's


 
The only franchises I can think of that aren't very well known are Ice Climbers, Pikmin, maybe Fire Emblem, and Kid Icarus. Metroid is a fairly well-known franchise, it got a lot of publicity for that whole "Samus is a girl!!! Lolololol" thing from Metroid.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 30, 2014)

Does this mean Nintendo will make anime about pokemon?


----------



## Kalker3 (Jan 30, 2014)

anhminh said:


> Does this mean Nintendo will make anime about pokemon?


 

There's already one. It's been running since April 1, 1997.
It's even older than me.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 30, 2014)

METROID PORNO YES


----------



## GHANMI (Jan 30, 2014)

They did a Pokémon anime (Urgh... Red's one and the mangas are good though), another for Kirby and F-Zero, a movie about Animal Crossing, a short-lived OVA for the original Super Mario Bros, Fire Emblem...
Closest thing to anime Zelda had was those audio dramas with the BS-X games. But almost every Zelda and Mario game to date had a manga spinoff of some nature, many of the Zelda ones were very good.
Saying they haven't dabbled with anime before isn't exactly correct.

They were given lots of liberties too in the manga ones, which had some quite dark story arcs.

But I agree they need more of the same high standards of productions Kid Icarus shorts had.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2014)

Live-action Metroid and follow-up to F-Zero: GP Legend pl0x.


----------



## bowser (Jan 30, 2014)

A Nintendo theme park would be cool.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sad I missed the kid icarus anime, I wish there was a way to watch it again :/ all the videos on YouTube are in crap quality too.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Live-action Metroid and follow-up to F-Zero: GP Legend pl0x.


 

The best part about Prometheus was that Charlize Theron looked pretty much exactly like Samus Aran.

She should totally get the part, but I don't know if my... uh, heart could take it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

lokomelo said:


> there is a wide range of business that Nintendo can take part.
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/05/3ds_patent_covers_vibrating_stylus_new_kinds_of_control


In order to feel in control, I need at least a safe word. Does this thing support safe words?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 30, 2014)

bring this back...


----------



## shibi (Jan 30, 2014)

Pokemon Game & Anime is a perfect match, so will work as well with other Nintendo Characters... Kid Icarus Anime!


----------



## 2ndApex (Jan 31, 2014)

F-Zero Anime in English plz


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> bring this back...


 
I'd buy the reboot of the Nintendo Cereal System.

I also want a 1 cour (12-13 ep) Mario anime with an original story.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 31, 2014)

don't know if any of you heard of these but they used to have mario choose your own adventure books with puzzles and items to collect in them. i loved them as a kid! they were like nintendos version of the fighting (not final) fantasy books


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone remember these?


----------



## XDel (Jan 31, 2014)

Some of us grew up on the old crappy cartoons and movies that plagued us in the 80's, 90's and so forth. We watched The Wizard just so Nintendo could advert our attention and entice us with their products, and honestly, much of it was hard to stomach. I'd re-watch The Wizard, but as for the old cartoon shows, I never watched any of them past their pilots. They were absolute garbage, not up to Dungeons and Dragons standards therefore not worthy of my child self's time. 

 That being said, we are currently in an age where passionate animators and story tellers are pissed upon, forgotten, and given no respect (for the most part), and the majority of animation is resourced out to a bunch of kids in South Korea who are trained in a small variety of styles and merely draw what they are told to draw, and half the time the scripts they are putting to animation are very lack luster them selves, so I am concerned that perhaps the new breed of Nintendo entertainment, may fall sway to this trend, just as have many RPG cut scenes within video games already.

 I mean crap, just look at Star Wars Clone Wars. It's been given a ton of awards and it TOTALLY lacks the soul of what was Star Wars back when it was a trilogy of films, a few expanded universe novels, and of course all the West End Games resources books. It has fallen from grace.

 But who knows, not everything new is terrible, perhaps some interesting things could come from this. I can only imagine what a well designed Metroid movie could be like, or what Mario and Princess Peach could be like as children's role models considering that Nintendo refuses to involve political debates about sex and all that trivial non-sense in their games. Sony and Microsloth and their bandwagon of 3rd party developers have the eternally pubescent market covered already.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Jan 31, 2014)

They could continue those cheesy old Mario DIC cartoons with _The Adventures of Super Mario 3D World._


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope this time it turns out better than last time they licensed out their products.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 31, 2014)

The Catboy said:


> I hope this time it turns out better than last time they licensed out their products.


This time they got all Pokemon experience that they had not on their past attempt... (event that not ensure any success at all)


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## osirisjem (Jan 31, 2014)

Hanafuda said:


> Are you thinking what I'm thinking??














I downloaded every episode.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 1, 2014)

bring back mother fucking star tropics in any shape or form or game then i will be at your side again!!


----------



## ultimatetemper (Feb 1, 2014)

Golden Sun anime and Metroid movies.
That's all I ask.


----------

